# DMXGAFF is finally here!



## dvsDave (Apr 1, 2019)

It's been a LONG TIME, but DMXGAFF is coming soon!


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 1, 2019)

My favorite part- "The DMX start address is factory set to a random number between 001 and 512. Therefore, since the DMX address is unknown to the user, an entire DMX Universe is consumed."


----------



## JohnD (Apr 1, 2019)

Will there be a 3pin DMX Duct tape version?

EDIT: Oh and maybe a Dante board tape?


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 1, 2019)

We have stock*, call in for quotes!

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...aseelighting/posts/2869856679698929&width=500



*All quotes subject to availability. Actual stock numbers are 0. Expected ship date: ??? Actual pricing: ??? Please check back tomorrow...


----------



## techteama (Apr 1, 2019)

cbrandt said:


> We have stock*, call in for quotes!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/Fantaseelighting/posts/2869856679698929&width=500
> 
> ...



Are you selling a knock off or the real thing? Your price is MUCH cheaper than the vendor. Doug Fleenor Design has it listed at $512. I don't see it listed yet at Production Advantage. I'm just a little leery of your pricing.
I was in a theater that was beta testing this but it was kept under heavy wraps. I got to see it from across the stage. I didn't get to touch it myself. Looking forwarding to getting my first roll.


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 1, 2019)

Awww, geez. Silly social media manager missed 2 zeroes. That's the cost for our special 8 unit case.


----------



## jfleenor (Apr 1, 2019)

It must be real, we put it on the front page of our website!

www.dfd.com


----------



## Colin Bishop (Apr 1, 2019)

jfleenor said:


> It must be real, we put it on the front page of our website!
> 
> www.dfd.com


 
Can we expect to see an artnet version any time soon? I can see myself and others filling up a single universe very quickly with this.


----------



## jfleenor (Apr 1, 2019)

Colin Bishop said:


> Can we expect to see an artnet version any time soon? I can see myself and others filling up a single universe very quickly with this.



Of course new products are always in development!


----------



## TimMc (Apr 1, 2019)

And from the audio dept:

https://www.lectrosonics.com/US/lectrosonics-decides-bigger-is-better.html

Lectro's new wireless is powered by D cells, kerosene, or propane!


----------



## Jeph H (Apr 1, 2019)

This will be perfect to go along with my new ETC Source FourHead!

http://www.etcconnect.com/Source-FourHead.aspx


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Is it RDM compliant? I’d love for my DMX cat to be able to tell me how much gaff tape is left on the roll.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 1, 2019)

TimMc said:


> And from the audio dept:
> 
> https://www.lectrosonics.com/US/lectrosonics-decides-bigger-is-better.html
> 
> Lectro's new wireless is powered by D cells, kerosene, or propane!


Long ago, when George Gobel got his new custom Gibson guitar, he was explaining that it was electric...…..his old guitar was gas.


----------



## DIYLED (Apr 5, 2019)

At my work there's a crescent wrench with mm markings. It's a metric crescent wrench.

I'd like to see a left-handed screwdriver. It would be hard to make one that doesn't also work with the right hand. Wouldn't want that.


----------

